# Magnet levitated scratch-build Screamer of Tzeentch



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

A couple of months ago there were a few threads discussing the idea of levitating various units, so I decided to give it a shot. I didn't have any flying units at the time, so I backshelved the idea until I randomly remembered this afternoon. Some research (if Wikipedia counts as research) reveals that my suspicions (that I would need some kind of mechanical alignment device to keep the floating magnet above the magnet in the base) were right. This is what I came up with. I'm not happy with the result, but my unit is a bit heavy (14 grams) and my magnets are very small for this kind of application (see pics for scale) and I don't like this screamer anyway. I think that with a lighter unit, stronger magnets, and more rigid supports (I had to put 3 magnets into the screamer because the pins are too flexible), the result might be more to my liking. There are 2 magnets (end to end) inside the rock on the base. The height of the screamer over the rock is about 5mm (about half the max for this strength magnet with no weight on them). 

First a pic for scale and the bottom of the screamer.









Two angles of the thing mounted.

















Final thoughts on this one:
If I did it again, I'd find a way to make a much lighter model, I'd use much stronger magnets, and I'd use sewing needles for the stabilizers instead of cheap pins. Overall, I think this can be done successfully and would make a great conversation piece in any army.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

:shok: That is, to put it in a strange mans words, "Freekin' Sweet!"

It makes me wish I had flying units to do that with, its so cool!


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Definitely a cool idea, surprised I haven't seen this before.

As long as you can keep them even, go for it.

LX


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance, but what are the pins for? I understand that they provide some sort of stabilization, but how exactly does that work?


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok.... Pins. And why they're necessary. 

option 1
If you have one magnet on the base, and one on the model, the model will just move sideways and fall down (or flip if you're unlucky). There's a mathematical proof that demonstrates that it's impossible to get the balance right without a mechanical support on any static magnetic levitation system.

option 2
So then you can consider a ring of magnets on the base and a single magnet on the model. In this case the model will get pulled down into the middle of the ring if the magnets on the base are too far apart, or, the magnetic fields of the base magnets will merge and act as a single magnetic field which puts you right back into the first scenario.

option 3
so how about a ring on the base and one on the model that repel, then have an attractive pair in the middle. In this case, the model will turn so the repelling magnets go into the gaps between each other, then the model will smack down on the base. You can't go with ring magnets either, because again the magnetic fields will merge into a single field.

option 4
superconductors repel magnetic fields. But that's WAY out of my price range

option 5
if you spin the model at the correct speed (they make those levitating globes, tops, etc using this technique) you can use a ring of magnets on the base and a smaller ring on the model, but the model will need to spin in the 20-50 times/second sort of speed, and that's obviously not feasable.

option 6
you could have your base include some kind of tree/ruin/etc that allows you to put a strong magnet above the model to pull it upward, then use a very thin thread (or 2 if you dont want the model to turn) to hold the model just below the support (This is the best way really, but I don't like what that kind of base does to line-of-sight)

option 7
put a magnet on the base, one on the model, and use 2 (or more) pins (which go through holes in the model) to prevent the model from sliding sideways or turning (my choice as the only practical option)

On a side note... maglev trains can float because they have magnets pushing the train towards the middle of the track from both sides as well as upwards, and it can't spin for obvious reasons.

I hope this answers the question...


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

It seems an interesting concept, but in the end, just how different is it from simply sticking a pin into your model to hold it above a base? 

The pins provide stability, but ultimately, it seems all you've managed to do is decrease the size of pin needed to keep the model above the base. 

That being said, I have to admit it looks damn cool. It's a distinctly different look from what we normally see. Full marks for creativity, if nothing else. 

:good:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the idea, and also your excecution of it, but I'm not sure that you coulnd't just use a slightly thicker pin. 

Are you going to be experimenting more with this or is this just a one off?


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll be experimenting more with it if/when I happen to have a few stronger magnets sitting around. As far as how different is it from my other models (which I usually have mounted on a single pin).... Well... it's straight up annoying that I can't pick up the guy without using the base because the screamer isn't connected to anything. It's not really apparent that it's floating at first glance either, which is part of why I'm not very happy with the overall result. But... if it was more like an inch up, and bounced up and down a bit every time someone nudged the table.... then it would be bloody awesome. This one is just a proof of concept (am I smart enough to come up with something that actually works) and as far as that goes, a one off not-so-awesome model is still victory.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

ok guys,
let me put the myth to rest. Yes it is possible to have floating magnets without any pins. I've done the method above in different ways - it's still needs a base to act as a counter force. You could for instance put it inside a tube, then no pin required however stuck in a cylinder.
The true floating magnet thing involves 'supercharged'(?) magnets, liquid nitrogen (kinda lab stuff). But it will work keeping magnets at a fixed distance apart. 
I'm doing a whole article on magnets.

Hope it helps,
Dusty


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

K... so I messed around with this some more and now have some better magnets giving me just over an inch of levitation. I also put the pins farther apart. This is just an update of my ongoing experiments.


























My new/modified plan is to locate the exact center of balance of the figure, place the floating magnet there, drill a small hole through the dead center of the figure and upper magnet, and mount the pin in the dead center of the bottom magnet (which will be under the base). A hole that is just slightly bigger than the pin should keep it from tipping too far right/left/front/back. It will rotate of course rotate freely, which is a good thing, because it makes the other guy notice that your figure is in fact flying. I will probably also trim the pin flush with the top of the figure.


----------



## Triaspia (Jan 21, 2009)

Wouldn't repelling ring magnets* with a small attracting magnet in the middle work? You have the ring magnets to give it lift while the attracting center magnets keeps it aligned without pulling it down (due to the repelling force being greater then the attracting).

*not a ring of magnets like above, a single polarity making up the ring (or a single round magnet with a hole in the middle) then an attracting magnet in the center


----------

